# Recommendations for next Hasbean order



## gazbea (Jul 11, 2011)

Getting myself my next order through from Hasbean and already decided on El Salvador Finca San Jose Red Bourbon 2011 as I've seen some positivities on here about it. Any other recommendation?









Already tried following:


Blake Espresso Blend Mk4

Brazil Espresso Perfetio


Ideally looking at single bean over blends so I can recognise tastes, textures, etc.


----------



## Filthy_rich85 (Jan 20, 2011)

Finca San Jose is a great choice. If youre after something a little different I would recommend the Ethiopian Shakiso


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

For brewed coffee, particularly aeropress I highly recommend http://www.hasbean.co.uk/products/Bolivia-Finca-Machacamarca-de-Berengula-2012.html

For a milk & espresso based drink I loved this http://www.hasbean.co.uk/products/Sumatra-Takengon-Gayon-Mountains-Double-Picked-Fully-Washed-.html

These sound interesting and are a great price http://www.hasbean.co.uk/products/Ethiopia-Konga-Peaberry-Natural.html http://www.hasbean.co.uk/products/Ethiopia-Sidamo-Borena.html


----------



## gazbea (Jul 11, 2011)

Cheers... plenty to go at now then







Going to have a nosey now


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Your Order Contains the Following Items:

1 x Brazil Fazenda Cachoeira da Grama Bourbon Pulped Natural 2012

(Grind or Green: Roasted Whole Beans)

1 x Bolivia Finca Machacamarca de Berengula 2012

(Grind or Green: Roasted Whole Beans)

Extremely excited about this order. Awaiting fulfillment


----------



## Mal (Jul 30, 2011)

You might also like to have a look at Steve Leighton's top ten for 2011 though not all of his choices are still available.

Really looking forward to trying the Konga, sounds right up my street. I'd second the recommendations of Machacamarca de Berengula and Shakiso, two of my favourite coffees of 2011.


----------



## gazbea (Jul 11, 2011)

Lots of choice. Struggling to choose now







Going to have a good sit down tomorrow and decide.

Just looking at cupping notes, what does the "correction" category mean?


----------



## stavros (May 4, 2011)

Ohmygod ohmygod how did that get in there?!

Your Order Contains the Following Items:

*1 x Mahlkonig Vario Coffee Grinder*

1 x Kalita Kantan Paper Filter

(Quantity: 10)

1 x Brazil Fazenda Cachoeira da Grama Bourbon Pulped Natural 2012

(Grind or Green: Roasted Whole Beans)

1 x Bolivia Finca Machacamarca de Berengula 2012

(Grind or Green: Roasted Whole Beans)


----------



## jimbow (Oct 13, 2011)

I would be inclined to try some El Salvador La Illusion. It is not for everyone and many will prefer it brewed but definitely worth a try in my opinion. It has lots of fruit acidity and sweetness and is quite unique. It is also used in HasBean's Kicker espresso blend.


----------



## CoffeeMagic (Aug 7, 2011)

gazbea said:


> Lots of choice. Struggling to choose now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Allows the cupper to adjust the score +/- to account for anything outside the normal criteria - e.g. Taste was absolutely brilliant


----------



## gazbea (Jul 11, 2011)

CoffeeMagic said:


> Allows the cupper to adjust the score +/- to account for anything outside the normal criteria - e.g. Taste was absolutely brilliant


Ahhhh right... Cheers for that CoffeeMagic

Finally decided on the order:

Your Order Contains the Following Items:

1 x Aeropress Tote Bag

1 x El Salvador Finca San Jose Red Bourbon 2011

(Grind or Green: Roasted Whole Beans)

1 x Bolivia Finca Machacamarca de Berengula 2012

(Grind or Green: Roasted Whole Beans)

Thought my AeroPress may want a nice warm, cosy sleeping bag whilst it is at work all on its lonesome in my locker!









Just got to wait now


----------



## gazbea (Jul 11, 2011)

I've also just emailed Steve about his "In My Mug" subscriptions and wondered if he might look in to a subscription of 1 bag per 2 week as opposed to 1 per month or 1 per week.

Thought I'd ask as I would find that 1 per month would not be enough beans and 1 per week would lead to too much wastage.


----------



## nekromantik (Nov 13, 2011)

gazbea said:


> I've also just emailed Steve about his "In My Mug" subscriptions and wondered if he might look in to a subscription of 1 bag per 2 week as opposed to 1 per month or 1 per week.
> 
> Thought I'd ask as I would find that 1 per month would not be enough beans and 1 per week would lead to too much wastage.


Does he not do a 2 per month one?

I worked out that I need around 750g per month for 2 cups a day which is would cost a lot buying just 3 bags per month.


----------



## gazbea (Jul 11, 2011)

Nope. Unfortunately not.

Talk about service though. I emailed him after 11pm and heard back 10 mins later!

What they can do as a workaround would be to stagger the deliveries of 2 x 1 bag per month subscriptions.


----------



## nekromantik (Nov 13, 2011)

Ah ok.

Only problem with Has Bean is they dont do in my mug for one type of bean only a mixture.


----------



## cjbailey1 (Jan 17, 2011)

gazbea said:


> I've also just emailed Steve about his "In My Mug" subscriptions and wondered if he might look in to a subscription of 1 bag per 2 week as opposed to 1 per month or 1 per week.
> 
> Thought I'd ask as I would find that 1 per month would not be enough beans and 1 per week would lead to too much wastage.


I haven't read through the whole thread, so sorry if this has been mentioned before...

I have an In My Mug subscription (ie. 1 bag per week) and it's fantastic. Rachel is away at uni though and doesn't get through as much as me but the 12 month subscription (1 bag per month) wasn't enough for her so this year I got her a subscription from Square Mile. It's only one bag a month but it's a 250g bag so twice as much coffee per month than from hasbean. Plus I get to steal some as well


----------



## nekromantik (Nov 13, 2011)

cjbailey1 said:


> I haven't read through the whole thread, so sorry if this has been mentioned before...
> 
> I have an In My Mug subscription (ie. 1 bag per week) and it's fantastic. Rachel is away at uni though and doesn't get through as much as me but the 12 month subscription (1 bag per month) wasn't enough for her so this year I got her a subscription from Square Mile. It's only one bag a month but it's a 250g bag so twice as much coffee per month than from hasbean. Plus I get to steal some as well


dont you mean 500g from SM as Has Bean are 250g bags for in my mug.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

I thought SM does 350g bags ?


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

Yup, square mile do 350g bags.


----------



## gazbea (Jul 11, 2011)

Might have a think about a 4 weekly subscription from two suppliers. Could be a nice workaround to the problem


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Order arrived today. I literally can't wait to taste the Bolivian Machacamarca in the morning.

Reckons I'll try it as espresso first then brewed.

What do people think is the best espresso blend from Has Bean?


----------



## stavros (May 4, 2011)

For blends the last Jabberwocky has been (ha!) my favourite so far, better even than the mark 2 Jailbreak earlier in 2011. But I have noticed that Mr Leighton has rejigged these two blends since I last tried them.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

The ones I have enjoyed most are Blake and Xmas blend (not available now)


----------



## stavros (May 4, 2011)

Agreed, the Christmas blend was a beauty.


----------



## wastedhours (Jan 2, 2012)

garydyke1 said:


> I thought SM does 350g bags ?


They do for individual bags, but their subscription coffees are 500g.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

By Jove! I haven't even managed to get the grind dialed in for the Bolivian Machacamarca and have had 2 underextracted shots so far but they have both been fantastic.

I now understand what desirable acidity is. I actually can't get enough of the white grape like acidity.

The best part is there is still more to come from this coffee when I finally get it correct, might even get some caramels in there.

Massively recommend this coffee to all. I imagine it tastes great in milk but you wouldn't want to remove any of that amazing acidity!


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

fatboyslim - I had to go down to 14.5g in the 15g VST ...23g extraction in 27 seconds @ 94c


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

I tried 14g and flow rate was way too fast.

Tried 15g and again too fast but I reckons I need to tamp harder and/or make grind finer

Really wish I had a PID controller but no one seems to know if the gaggia classic one fits on baby class


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

fatboyslim said:


> I tried 14g and flow rate was way too fast.
> 
> Tried 15g and again too fast but I reckons I need to tamp harder and/or make grind finer
> 
> Really wish I had a PID controller but no one seems to know if the gaggia classic one fits on baby class


You will need to grind finer a) to allow for the decreased dose & b) to find those elusive caramels


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

First shot this morning with the Bolivian was simply awesome!

I reckon I got some toffee notes in there to balance the almost sweet acidity.

Possibly the best single origin espresso I've ever had.

http://www.hasbean.co.uk/products/Bolivia-Finca-Machacamarca-de-Berengula-2012.html

Buy it now!


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Any more recommendations? I noticed Steve has redone his Jabberwocky and Jailbreak blends.


----------



## lucky13 (Dec 30, 2011)

I'm on the Ethiopia Konga Peaberry Natural this week from HB http://www.hasbean.co.uk/products/Ethiopia-Konga-Peaberry-Natural.html

Super fruity, loads of funk (i now know what this tastes like), no bitterness.

It has a distinctive taste that's great as an espresso, and even better with milk (and I prefer espresso's). The Mrs, who's has a more sensitive palette compared to me, described it as drinking xmas pudding without the nutts (in a single shot latte).


----------



## Mal (Jul 30, 2011)

I'm on the Konga too and loving it. I do like these weird and wonderful naturals though.


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

If Roland is reading this, I was wondering... When Has Bean blends are created/amended is it a team effort involving Andy, Dale, yourself etc, as well as Steve L, to select, roast, cup the various contenders?


----------



## nekromantik (Nov 13, 2011)

Im gettin put off buying from HasBean as I would like a subscription so I save a bit of money but they do not allow single coffee subscription.

I cant pay for coffee and then receive a random blend that I do not like.


----------



## gazbea (Jul 11, 2011)

nekromantik said:


> Im gettin put off buying from HasBean as I would like a subscription so I save a bit of money but they do not allow single coffee subscription.
> 
> I cant pay for coffee and then receive a random blend that I do not like.


Have you emailed Hasbean about this? I've not seen any places that offer a single bean subscription. Or have I missed it?


----------



## gazbea (Jul 11, 2011)

By the way, highly recommend the machacamarca!


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Me too! Best coffee I've tasted ever?

Works so well as espresso and brewed. Wouldn't dare add milk though.


----------



## gazbea (Jul 11, 2011)

Why would you not add milk? Tastes great in an aeropress brew I did for the girlfriend over the weekend


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Makes a lovely flat white/cappa...as Steve said his favourite ever.

Adding milk to brewed??? erm not for me thanks


----------



## gazbea (Jul 11, 2011)

garydyke1 said:


> Adding milk to brewed??? erm not for me thanks


She doesn't like black coffee at all. Strange girl! Haha


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

If adding milk helps someone enjoy it then that's a good thing.

For my own taste ...Its still wrong ; )


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Its just science that milk removes acidity, one of the best qualities of the machacamarca is the acidity.

I will try a espresso-based milk drink eventually with this bean once I grow tired of double shots....probably 2kg laters.


----------



## lucky13 (Dec 30, 2011)

Ah not just me then, I would literally have to pin the mrs down to make her try straight espresso or black brewed coffee. Her wriggling just makes me spill it so i've grown bored of trying


----------



## gazbea (Jul 11, 2011)

Definitely not just you haha! Was a moment to remember tho!

"If carlsberg pulled funny faces..." etc, etc


----------



## Mal (Jul 30, 2011)

Milk I can tolerate, sugar would be grounds for divorce.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Attention for people that drink milky espresso beverages.

BRAZIL FAZENDA CACHOEIRA DA GRAMA BOURBON PULPED NATURAL 2012

Currently stocked at Has Bean makes simply the best latte I've ever tasted.

Chocolate notes are enhanced and it has a beautiful balance.

As espresso its very good but tastes quite flat after a shot of Machacamarca.


----------



## Mal (Jul 30, 2011)

Heart: La Ilusion Natural, wow!

Head: Yeah but it's £12!

Heart: But, but it's La Ilusion and it's a NATURAL!!!

Head: I'm going to buy it aren't I?

Heart: You know you are, why try to resist?

Sighs and reaches for credit card.


----------



## bobbytoad (Aug 12, 2011)

Flip I thought £8 for La Ilusion Bourbon was quite enough - cant wait to try it if postie ever delivers it.

Also waiting on the Macha though didn't see what all the fuss was about last years incarnation.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

bobbytoad said:


> Flip I thought £8 for La Ilusion Bourbon was quite enough - cant wait to try it if postie ever delivers it.
> 
> Also waiting on the Macha though didn't see what all the fuss was about last years incarnation.


I've struggling to get the very best out of this coffee, but even the practice shots have been very enjoyable.

When you get it spot on, to quote a friend, 'it throws you around the room with its intensity'.

I'm already contemplating ordering my second bag


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Mal said:


> Heart: La Ilusion Natural, wow!
> 
> Head: Yeah but it's £12!
> 
> ...


Damn you bringing this to my attention...only 80kgs available.....the basis for the WBC winning cappa.......ahhhhhhhhhhhggggggg.

Deep breaths.....reaches for credit card


----------



## stavros (May 4, 2011)

Regarding the enigma that is Machacamarca. I just absolutely nailed it. All my other shots have wavered between "quite nice" and "urrghh that's sour" (I find it really really doesn't take to underextraction!). Tonight's effort definitely transcended "quite nice" and got right up into my top ten of the last twelve months. But wouldn't you know, it was the last of the beans! Why does this happen so often?!


----------



## Calidore (Jan 22, 2012)

I recommend this: http://www.hasbean.co.uk/products/El-Salvador-Alaska-Bourbon-2011%252d2012.html. It's not cheap but it is spectacularly good. For a treat.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Calidore said:


> I recommend this: http://www.hasbean.co.uk/products/El-Salvador-Alaska-Bourbon-2011%252d2012.html. It's not cheap but it is spectacularly good. For a treat.


Its the current In My Mug offering. Mines being rested until Monday


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Must admit im really struggling to tame the acidity in the Alaska Bourbon...for espresso. This is sharp sharp piercing acidity which builds and builds for about 12 seconds on the tongue! I think I need to really have a play with brew ratios, might be better as a lungo


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Anyone tried Brazil Fazenda Monte Alegre or El Sal Finca Argentina Pulpled?

Thinking about buying these as green beans and having a go at roasting to Has Bean's instructions then a bit darker to compare.


----------



## Mal (Jul 30, 2011)

garydyke1 said:


> Must admit im really struggling to tame the acidity in the Alaska Bourbon...for espresso. This is sharp sharp piercing acidity which builds and builds for about 12 seconds on the tongue! I think I need to really have a play with brew ratios, might be better as a lungo


Working just fine for me in the aeropress and even better as a pourover. Definitely has a bit of bite to it but nothing over the top.


----------



## Mal (Jul 30, 2011)

fatboyslim said:


> Anyone tried Brazil Fazenda Monte Alegre or El Sal Finca Argentina Pulpled?
> 
> Thinking about buying these as green beans and having a go at roasting to Has Bean's instructions then a bit darker to compare.


Can't say what the Monte Allegra is like as an espresso but makes a fine brewed coffee, creamy, sweet and caramelly with just enough acidity to stop it being bland.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Very excited about Colombia Oporapa.

http://www.hasbean.co.uk/products/Colombia-Oporapa.html

Love pretty much every Colombian I've ever tasted.


----------



## xiuxiuejar (Jan 24, 2012)

I'll be using some of these suggestions. I am currently doing a stint in Spain and (without hijacking) need people to recommend strong, full bodied, full flavour, balanced (with acidity) and aftertaste for espresso. It must be from Hasbean as they send to Spain, and the coffee arrives ridiculously quickly and in great condition. I have tried a few of Hasbean's coffees but I would welcome any recommendations. Thanks.


----------



## EN4CER (Jan 22, 2012)

Just received my order this week of Brazil Fazenda Cachoeira da Grama Bourbon Pulped Natural 2012 .. Had two cups earlier and have to say, very exotic, delicious, and completely different to the Costa coffee i've been using. Up to that point I would have said the best coffee I've had from my Gaggia Classic thus far, that was until the cup of Blue Mountain that I just finished. A friend gave me a two cup sachet and boy was it lovely...

It must have been mixed with MaryJ, as I'm still buzzing


----------

